# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Old Penguin vs. new Penguin

## scriabin

Which would you recommend, the one written by Fennell or the one by Brown? I have about a semester's worth of college russian using Nachalo if that makes a difference (had to switch to german due to scheduling conflicts unfortunately). I'm also thinking about Duff's Russian for Beginners. I swear they don't write text books like that used to. It's a money grab now-a-days. 
So in the meantime, it's tschuss instead of Пока.

----------


## fantom605

> I swear they don't write text books like that used to. It's a money grab now-a-days.

   I totally agree with you.  I'm using New Penguin, but sticking to mostly old stuff like "Тройка" 
  Hmm, never seen "Old Penguin", I'll have to check it out!
 -Fantom

----------


## DDT

Too bad Pravitt is not here, he would have known.

----------


## fantom605

If you say his name two more times, maybe he'll be forced to show up!   ::  
  -Fantom

----------


## Rtyom

> If you say his name two more times, maybe he'll be forced to show up!   
>   -Fantom

 Your second name is Providence! 
Fantom Providence Six-oh-five-son.  ::

----------


## Rounder22

New Penguin... i just wished it came with Cassettes or CD's...    ::

----------


## challenger

All I can say is Duff is good, since I have no point of comparison.

----------


## coledavis

Mm - slight preference for old (Fennell) over new (Brown), but Fennell does go for such great chatup lines as 'do you fancy going to the collective farm?' 'Oh no, I'm going to meeting of the consomol'.

----------

